# Download light



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

The manual refers to a additional light next to the tuner ones that turns blue when downloading.

Just never seen it lit and thought it may light up with on demand or the new iplayer service, but nothing.

Wondering if that's an indication that streaming movie services may actually download the video to the local drive?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

My installer said it currently only lights up when rebooting. Which is my experience too.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

that's the only time I've ever seen it, must be on for a reason though


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

jonphil said:


> The manual refers to a additional light next to the tuner ones that turns blue when downloading.
> 
> Just never seen it lit and thought it may light up with on demand or the new iplayer service, but nothing.
> 
> Wondering if that's an indication that streaming movie services may actually download the video to the local drive?


Or possibly only when downloading a software update?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Brangdon said:


> My installer said it currently only lights up when rebooting.


Must be the replacement for the startup cartoon on the S1 boxes. Was cheaper than them updating it to HD


----------

